# Making a run for Lea!!!!



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Good Luck. This is so exciting. I've been following all the threads. Everyone is great for doing this.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Go Betty Go!!!
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good luck gang and be careful of the weather. Traveling mercies on you all and just good old blessings for the great work that was done overall this weekend.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Good luck Betty! I'm so happy you and Lea have found each other. Thanks to EVERYONE involved in the transport. I've never seen an effort like this before and am truly impressed. Can't wait for the final pictures of Betty & Lea together


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

hope you have a safe drive. be careful. I know Lea is waiting for you patiently. this is truly an amazing group of people!
Debbie & mason


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This is so exciting!! What a way to start a Monday morning!! 
Safe driving


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

please be careful and good luck


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats gotta be exciting to get leah.
I am glad we got to meet her, she is a treasurer.
Dont forget the pictures....:wavey:
And give her a big hug and kiss from all of us.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Be careful Betty! I can't wait to hear what you think of her. And I can't even begin to imagine how excited you must be.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Safe journey!!!  Can't wait to see those happy pics


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just spoke to Betty a bit ago and she is about an hour outside of town now. Still blue skies here so hopefully they will beat the weather home.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

This is very exciting! I can't wait to see pictures and hear stories of her meeting Lea for the first time!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Are you expecting the same storm that is hitting Massachusetts, N.H. and Vermont? The snow is coming down pretty hard and it's a wet and heavy snow---the kind that brings trees down. Can't wait until you get her all the way home!!! Drive safe.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Just spoke to Betty a bit ago and she is about an hour outside of town now. Still blue skies here so hopefully they will beat the weather home.


YAY!!!!!! I hope they do!! You'll have your camera ready right?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

lol,last stretch and Lea is home!.Well done,everyone!.
Another amazing story!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I hope she gets to pick up Lea and get back home before the storm hits. Rob, make sure you get lots of pictures of the reunion. Drive safe. I have a good feeling the storm will hold off.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

That was over an hour ago. Lea must be with her forever mom by now.

Can't wait for pictures.

Can we have admin put all the transport pictures into the same thread so we can follow Lea all the way from Florida to her new home?


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Have a safe trip, Betty...hope all goes well, can't wait for Lea to be in her forever home!:bowl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Penny'smom said:


> That was over an hour ago. Lea must be with her forever mom by now.
> 
> Can't wait for pictures.
> 
> Can we have admin put all the transport pictures into the same thread so we can follow Lea all the way from Florida to her new home?


Betty is not here yet. Lea, Oak and I are just waiting for the phone call. Betty was going to do a bit of shopping before stopping here at my house. 

Don't worry I will take lots of pictures of the meet up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OK.............. am I the only one imagining that Rob and Oak, Betty and Lea are having one wail of a party and here we are WAITING for PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting all teary-eyed just waiting for the pictures and thinking about the happy meeting about to take place.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm getting all teary-eyed just waiting for the pictures and thinking about the happy meeting about to take place.


Isn't it amazing how this has just taken over ?????? I am so happy for both Lea and Betty and SO proud of this forum. I was shocked when I mapquested the route yesterday that she had traveled almost 1700 miles over the weekend........ what a sweetie pie to take that all in stride. In all her pics she looked like she wa just soaking up all the attention and love. Can't wait for pics !!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't believe I slept so late I am missing this!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, come on Aunt Jenna, hurry up and join the wait!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG it's been hours! LOL ROB, BETTY, you're killin' us! hehe


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Shopping? Now?! Maybe it's the Loonie's value against the Dollar being so good? Dog toys at bargain basement prices!

Tick, tock. Tick, tock. Tick, tock................


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BETTY IS OFF WITH LEA!! ROB is posting pics any minute!!! HE JUST CALLED ME!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

That is GOLDEN News!!
I have been sitting in front of the computer all day so far waiting for the updates.
SO EXCITING!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Where are the pictures? Did I miss them? What's the thread called? ARGH! Darn - I had to work this morning and missed it all! I hope they are home safe and snug now.


----------

